# My Grandma's ratatouille (French recipe)



## Louise No Brasil (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all  I’m now living in Brazil and I do miss French food from time to time… So I’ve cooked ma Grand-Ma Ratatouille recipe, that well-known french vegetables dish, and I thought it might interested some of you…feel free to ask any details if needed 

------------------

Preparation : 10/15 minutes

Cooking : 50/60 minutes approximately

Ingredients: (For 4 people)

- 1 large aubergine
- 2 large zucchinis
- 1 large green pepper
- 3 tomatos
- 2 onions
- Thyme
- Parsley
- Olive oil
- Salt, pepper

------------------

- Peel and slice onions. 

- In a frying pan, put a little bit of olive oil and start cooking the onions, at low heat.

- Cut aubergines and sweet peppers into cubes and add to the casserole. 

- Cover and make cook them 20 minutes, always at low heat while stirring up from time to time.

- Cut tomatos and add, let them cook 15 minutes. 

- Cut zucchinis into cubes then add them.

 - Add salt, pepper, add a little engraved parsley, and thyme branches

- Let cook approximately 15 minutes without the lid (time that the zucchinis are cooked but slightly crunchy).

 - If needed add a water glass of water so that the vegetables dont burn at the bottom of the pan.

------------------

You can eat it like that or with potatoes, rice or pastas. My grand-ma used to served it warm, with withe rice, rosted chicken and red wine… Just amazing


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome to DC. Thank you for the recipe. What is "aubergine"?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Welcome to DC. Thank you for the recipe. What is "aubergine"?




Eggplant, Charlie.


----------



## Louise No Brasil (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi ! So sorry, I'm more used to british english. Aubergines ar EGGPLANTS. Thank you for letting me know my mistake  I'm doing my best in english but I'm still confusing words...


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 20, 2015)

thank you. your English is perfectly fine, could not be any worse than mine


----------



## HaiYa (Sep 23, 2015)

I also love Ratatouille ! That's so simple and really good for health ! warm in winter or cold on summer...always delicious !
BTW The first day is good to eat but the best is definitely the second day!


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi LOuise, 

Cant' wait to try your grandma ratatouille !!

That seems awesome


----------



## Addie (Sep 26, 2015)

Welcome Louise. This is a fun place to talk about food. And you are doing a fine job with your English. And if Charlie says so, then it is true. (I luv ya Charlie) Take a look at "Today's Funny." It will make your day.

I still miss my mother's cooking also. And she has been gone for more than 50 years.


----------



## Louise No Brasil (Sep 28, 2015)

HaiYa said:


> BTW The first day is good to eat but the best is definitely the second day!



Yes it is, definitely


----------



## Louise No Brasil (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your kind words and advices


----------

